# Molly is coming into season...



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I couldn't believe my eyes this morning when I was combing Molly. 
She looked very swollen and red and kept licking 'that' area. I was not expecting this so soon at all and even wondered if I was imagining it. 
However took her for her 6 (!!) monthly check and the vet confirmed my thoughts, saying smaller breeds often come into season earlier. Should I be concerned at it coming so early?? Is there anything I should do apart from being extra vigilant when out and always on lead. 
Poor wee soul, hopefully it won't be too traumatic for her.. I have thought of late that she's been so quiet round about the house...maybe she's Miss Maturity now 
Ps the vet said she was lean so don't worry about ever feeding her too much ... I've always dreamt of the day someone says that to me


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Molly. It will not be a problem her being in season so early, in fact it will be nice to get it out of the way!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance Karen.. Just wasn't what I was expecting of a Monday morning


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha she thought she would surprise you with how much she had grown up while on her holidays


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hasn't she just!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah your grown up girl, hope it passes uneventfully. I too can only dream that someone says that I need a little more putting on my plate


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I too can only dream that someone says that I need a little more putting on my plate


This made me smile 
Oh I know.. I still think of her as a puppy... I wasnt even sure we'd hit aolescence yet!!! 
It's all going too quickly...x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to be graphic, but Molly's bleeding has started . I wondered what the mark was on my sofa.. Then noticed the next couple. It's just spotting but wondered how much it's likely to get?? Or like everything does it just vary with each dog? Also did anybody use pants or did you just mop up behind them?? 
Sorry for not a particularly nice post, just not too sure about it all, ta xx


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

Our two are sisters and just 7 months old. Right on 6 months, Lola had her first season followed straight on by Lulu. So we have had a month of mopping up drips. Lola didn't spot as much as Lulu has, they have also kept themselves very clean. We didn't use anything to protect them. Thank goodness for leather couches which clean easily.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thank you ... Yes how I wish I had a leather sofa!! 
Reassuring to know others come into season this young too. 
Hopefully it will just be spotting.. It just seems quite a length of time it goes on for.. And you had 2!! 
X


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

My Lola came into season at seven months. It lasted for three weeks and sorry to say was quite heavy so she had too wear pants the whole time. It was pretty horrid . She's going to be spayed soon!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dear ... That doesn't sound great. I bought pants today thang are far too big!!  Will just need to see how she goes ... Not sure if any part of the cycle is worse. I'm chasing her around the place putting covers everywhere!! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy just spotted for the whole time (three weeks!!). I covered my sofas with throws or towels to protect them. 

I would be careful where you go on walks, try and avoid the busy dog walking areas. A friend of mine once knew that Peter had taken Daisy across the dog field during her season (I wasn't happy!) as her intact male Cockapoo was nose the the ground the whole of their walk and not paying her any attention!

Around ten days after the start of bleeding you may notice a change in the colour of the discharge to a straw colour. Ovulation starts normally about two days after this change. This is the most critical time to avoid meeting male dogs!  This stage can last between 9 and 21 days. Daisy's lasted about three weeks and even after that male's were still way too interested! We also had a phantom pregnancy to deal with after her season! 

I am sure Molly's will be straight forward but please do shout if you need any advice  xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh the joys!!! 
Thanks so Much for that Sarah, I realise many on here spay before the first season so great to get advice from those who have gone through it.
It appears that I'm in for the long haul but at least thatll be it and she can be spayed in 3 months time. A Phantom pregnancy??!!...Tell me no more!! . 
I'm hoping for a very smooth ride... Molly may have other ideas 
Thanks again xx


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, Lottie is now 8 months and just started spotting yesterday. I'm hoping it stays that way as thankfully only on the kitchen floor so far ! She's definitely more clingy and following me everywhere but bought her a bone today to cheer her up & she's been enjoying that all night . She's off for her first trim tomorrow so I'm hoping that cools her down a little x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope Molly and Lottie's first seasons are not too troublesome.. 

My girls were not very heavy first season, but the second one was more full on .. just seemed heavier bleed although at least they know what they are dealing with second time around .. 

Sending them hugs .. all bitches have different experieces and it will soon be over


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Claire, hope lottie is doing ok and enjoyed her bone!! Molly seems fine with it so far, just spotting also thus far.. Fingers crossed! My washing machines on overdrive!! x
Thanks JoJo for advice, always nice to hear how others found it. 
Hopefully you're right and the first one won't be too traumatic. X

Ps I tried the pants thing... Big no no!!! She shot straight under the bed and wouldn't come out!!  .. Well, not until I waved a piece of cheese under her nose


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Took Mitzi to the vets yesterday and it appears she is coming into season within the next couple of weeks. We were told it would be around six months and she is five and a half months. we've been advised to keep her in (luckily we have a large garden) and let it pass with a view to having her spayed in October. I feel so bad that I didn't pick up on this sooner, but then having read posts on the forum about when to have them spayed maybe it's no bad thing to let her be a little older and have one season. Anyway nothing we can do now other than help her through this time. I must admit I haven't got a clue how to handle this situation (first time dog owner). would welcome any advice.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Daisy's arrived this week too - must be something in the air! I noticed some blood on the sofa on Tuesday but thought one of the kids had got a scratch or something, then yesterday at a friends there was some on the kitchen floor then today it dawned on me. Daisy's 11 months but is on the larger side at 13kg. Typically we are going away this weekend for the bank holiday and taking her with us, so off for big pants and keeping my fingers crossed it'll just be spotting.

Jox


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Def must be something in the air 
Hope Daisy and Mitzi get through it without too much trauma.
My vet suggested spaying 3 months from the first day off the season but I see Tosh that your vets recommends sooner.. Who knows
I have still been taking her out trying to obviously avoid the main areas but did hear one girl yesterday yelling at her dog for obviously doing something wrong... Hope he wasn't on a mission chasing Molly's scent  as it was where we had been. It is very hard finding quieter areas as you can guarantee as soon a you find a quiet spot.. Someone will crawl out from under a bush 
Anyway, Apart from the obvious practicality problems.. I can't really complain 
X


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Tried the "big pants", not so big on her though, she wasn't impressed and I didn't read the bit that said the disposable pads were sold separately - great. Had some more blood, but not too bad (yet). She looks really sorry for her self, poor Daisy. Been interesting explaining it to my two boys .........


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I never knew you could gets pants specifically for this??
Here's me in M&S checking out all the wee girls pants wondering what age to go for.. Can you imagine if I had summoned the help of an assistant??!!  
Anyway, they were far too big and she was less than impressed so that's them ditched.
Oh I'm glad I don't have kids...especially boys to explain it all to 
Hope Daisy feels better soon 
X


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Such a learning curve today I brought Mitzi a harness/panty and some disposal pads from pets at home. I also got a spray that is suppose to disguise bitches comng in season. mitzi is looking confused as to why she's not going for her lovely runs on the beach and is getting frustrated. So to make up for it we decided to take her on short walks on the lead so she gets some exercise. There is no sign on any blood yet although the vet said it could be any day. Then is it 10-15 days before she is allowed out again? Must re-read Sarah's post on this. Poor baby has been doing so well up to now. Next weekend we were taking her to a cricket match at arundle castle - but I guess that is out of the window now.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

oh i remember this so well when peggy (now 7 ) had her first and only season, she was quite depressed, my advice is not to walk anywhere other dog users use a lot, i did, i varied my times so that i did nt meet other dog owners, but the scent was still left, and people had a go at me for it, it is a hard time, and frustrating for the dogs,so either very remote places or lead / streetwalking is safest x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for that lee ...all advice gladly received!!
We're now one week into Molly's season so nearly at the half way mark . I can honestly say that she has been neither up nor down with it. She does sleep
A lot in the house ... The other morning I WOKE her at 09.45 ..not that I'm Complaining of course!! 
I think the bleeding has more or less stopped now so we're into the most fertile stage I think so I'm going to attach a sign to her saying KEEP OFF!!  It is difficult finding more remote areas but am grateful that her best bud is also a female so they can still play away together. 
Hope everyone else's poos who are in season are doing ok 
X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

So sorry i missed this post,poor molly she is so young tone of the dogs i walk a liittle schnauzer as just 5 months.i put my girls in pampers,i cut a hole for the tail( in the side that doesnt have the tabs and it sticks at the back,i used to do it the other way round but found it easier the other way.Theyre great,stop any drips or messes and all my girls dont mind at wearing them at all.I take them off throughout the day to allow them to clean themselves.Here is a pic of my girls when they were in season at the same time( apart from kd who wears them all the time because she has spay incontinence). xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Mandy that photo is fantastic !! They all look so cute together, im amazed how you can always get a photo of them all together, i struggle with one.. You must have very obedient dogs . How considerate of them all to go into season at the same time... Must make life so much easier for you .
Molly was less than impressed when I tried pants on her... She shot under the bed and wouldn't come out!!! maybe I should have tried this instead.
Thank you so much for your kind thoughts, it means a lot xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Mairi. I'm hope you don't mind but this thread did make me smile - such a comically written thread. I have visions of Molly disappearing under your bed, refusing to come out.

I must admit I by-passed this stage. I chickened out and got Millie spayed before her first season.

Mandy I do love the photo of your four girls all prepped and ready.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad it made you smile Julie :smile:
xxx


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi Mairi

Hope Molly's season is going ok, Daisy is back to her usual self. We had arranged to go away for the bank holiday to my cousins which I was a bit nervous about, but she kept the pants/harness thing on indoors and sat by us quietly for pretty much all the time we were there. We kept her on a lead and sprayed that awfully named "bitch" spray all over her back side. She's still bleeding a week from when we first noticed it, so guess it'll be stopping soon. We've only been taking her on shortish works on the lead. If a dog is close be we make her sit and wait till its gone, so far no trouble but we're being extra careful as she's a nervous dog anyway.

Roll on end of season! Jox


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Molly and all the other little ladies in season are doing ok and nearly through it.

It's certainly given me something to think about now I've got Roo. I'm really unsure when to spay her as Obi's vet is pro pre season and Roo's vet is pro post season. Must read Sarah pro/cons thread again. 

Mandy, love that photo!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cupcakejo said:


> Hi Mairi
> 
> Hope Molly's season is going ok, Daisy is back to her usual self. We had arranged to go away for the bank holiday to my cousins which I was a bit nervous about, but she kept the pants/harness thing on indoors and sat by us quietly for pretty much all the time we were there. We kept her on a lead and sprayed that awfully named "bitch" spray all over her back side. She's still bleeding a week from when we first noticed it, so guess it'll be stopping soon. We've only been taking her on shortish works on the lead. If a dog is close be we make her sit and wait till its gone, so far no trouble but we're being extra careful as she's a nervous dog anyway.
> 
> Roll on end of season! Jox


Hi Jo,
Molly is doing great thank you, coming to the end of the bleeding so hopefully she's over the main part of it without much trauma. 
Glad Daisy too has kept well, are you having her spayed? My vet suggests 3 months from start of season so hopefully November.
Let me know how you're getting on, it's nice to share experiences 
X



Jedicrazy said:


> Hope Molly and all the other little ladies in season are doing ok and nearly through it.
> 
> It's certainly given me something to think about now I've got Roo. I'm really unsure when to spay her as Obi's vet is pro pre season and Roo's vet is pro post season. Must read Sarah pro/cons thread again.
> 
> Mandy, love that photo!


Ah thank you Clare, Molly's going great guns . 
I was advised to spay after first season mind you Molly never gave me much choice by coming into season so early!!  
X


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi Daisy's doing well, though still bleeding 2 weeks on, still only spotting which we've kind of got used to. My son takes great pleasure in showing any friends that come over the "pants of shame" which then leads into a discussion about dogs in season, as they are only 8 I normally use the cop out "ask your mum" !

We've been keeping walks short and close to home, she is still nervous of other dogs and seems happy to stay around the house, which is good as I'm always wary of telling other dog owners of her predicament.

How's things going with you? Jox


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Jo,
Lovely to hear an update on Daisy thank you ... I'm laughing at your son showing all his friends the pants :laugh::laugh:. Yeah I'd be copping out of the explaining bit too!! 
Molly's is doing fine thank you, her bleeding only lasted the week and was just spotting so not so bad, she'll be 2 weeks in tomorrow so hoping that we're now on the last leg now !! Been doing leaded walks and she can be a bit wary of some dogs but was very amorous towards a Lhasa apso this morning .. I think if she had been given half the chance....!!! 
She does sleep a lot during the day .. As soon as she's back from a walk she's conked out on the floor. 
I'm looking forward to the end and getting out for a decent off lead walk and not constantly worrying what dogs are around and explaining to owners etc...
Hope Daisy stays well and is on the homeward stretch soon 
xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear Molly's season has been straight forward  You must be glad that it will soon be finished. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Sarah... Delighted!!! 
Although I'm unsure as to how you know it's over?? 
I must say though .... Wasn't prepared for the swelling side of things .... Thankfully she has a long coat just now to hide things!!! I'm assuming that will settle??!! 
xx


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Hi Jo,
> Lovely to hear an update on Daisy thank you ... I'm laughing at your son showing all his friends the pants :laugh::laugh:. Yeah I'd be copping out of the explaining bit too!!
> Molly's is doing fine thank you, her bleeding only lasted the week and was just spotting so not so bad, she'll be 2 weeks in tomorrow so hoping that we're now on the last leg now !! Been doing leaded walks and she can be a bit wary of some dogs but was very amorous towards a Lhasa apso this morning .. I think if she had been given half the chance....!!!
> She does sleep a lot during the day .. As soon as she's back from a walk she's conked out on the floor.
> ...


Thanks Mairi, keep me posted Jox

Daisy in "the pants of shame"
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4...MAGE_A0D098EF-0EA2-4E3F-9DC9-B2667EECC48A.JPG


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

LOVE the pants of shame. :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Sarah... Delighted!!!
> Although I'm unsure as to how you know it's over??
> I must say though .... Wasn't prepared for the swelling side of things .... Thankfully she has a long coat just now to hide things!!! I'm assuming that will settle??!!
> xx


It is hard to tell when it is over and 'safe' for off lead walks again. This stage of her season is when she is ovulating so is at her most vulnerable. It will normally last around 9 days but can go up to 21 days. It sounds terrible but the way I tested it was to meet up with my friends intact male Cockapoo on a walk. Depending on his reaction we either said our goodbyes quickly or continued walking together! This stage lasted 3 weeks before I felt I could let Daisy off the lead without worry and even then on a group walk another Cockapoo (who was neutered!) followed her around for the whole walk! 

The swelling goes down soon aswell


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you again Sarah 
Will try and gauge the reaction of the local 'studs' when we're out and about  
xx


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, 
Lottie appears to have stopped bleeding today (day 21). She is still swollen tho does anybody know when it goes back to normal ?
Sounds like we are around the same time as Molly too !


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Claire , I'm hoping we're at the end too . 
I think Molly's swelling has gone down a bit but not back to normal yet. Just need to wait and see I suppose, hope Lotties doing ok. xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The swelling can seem to take ages to go down. I think Daisy took about a month after it was all over to go back to normal. I can't remember really, you just stop noticing it!


----------

